# Rechte Maustaste deaktivieren



## Josty_de (3. Feb 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Webanwendung mit Java erstellt.
Wie es aber so üblich ist, kann man mit der rechten Maustaste automatisch ein Menü öffnen ("zurück",...).
Dies möchte ich aber nicht

Wie kann man nun die rechte Maustaste deaktivieren?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## el_barto (4. Feb 2004)

falls für deine anwendung javascript in frage kommt, guckst du hier: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/anzeige/rechte_maustaste.htm
das bringt natürlich nur was, wenn deine anwendung in einer umgebung läuft, in der jeder user auch javascript aktiviert hat. ansonsten müsstest du es evtl. über ein token handling realisieren.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2004)

Das hat mal irgendwie gar nichts mit Java zu tun. Und über Javascripts, die Leute z.B. auf einigen Seiten davon abhalten sollen sich Bilder lokal abzuspeichern, kann ich auch nur müde lächeln..


----------



## el_barto (4. Feb 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hat mal irgendwie gar nichts mit Java zu tun.


hast du natürlich recht, zum zeitpunkt der fragestellung war aber auch nicht erkennbar, dass es hier auf javascript hinausläuft. insofern wars vorerst das richtige forum.


			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und über Javascripts, die Leute z.B. auf einigen Seiten davon abhalten sollen sich Bilder lokal abzuspeichern, kann ich auch nur müde lächeln..


 ausserdem gehts hier nicht um speichern irgendwelcher bilder (dass man die sowieso längst aufm rechner hat, is ne andere geschichte), sondern um die unerwünschte navigation über das kontextmenü. so hab ich jedenfalls die frage verstanden.<edit>ausserdem denke ich schon, dass der ottonormaluser damit vom bilderspeichern o. ä. abgehalten werden kann</edit>

@Josty_de:

allein das abschalten des kontextmenü wird eine unerwünschte navigation ohnehin nicht verhindern, da dies auch über die tastatur erfolgen kann. insofern kommt nur ein token handling o. ä. in frage, *womit wir wieder bei java wären*


----------



## Josty_de (6. Feb 2004)

Danke für den Link. Er bringt genau die richtigen Ergebnisse.

Markus


----------

